# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  الصدى السبت 19/ 1

## علي سنجة

*رئيس لجنة التسويق: إذا انطلقت منافسة كأس العالم اليوم جماهير المريخ ستحضر المهرجان

 أكد   اللواء حسن مصطفى أن لجنة التسويق الخاصة بمهرجان المريخ فرغت من عملها   مشيراً إلى أن هناك العديد من الشركات سترعى المهرجان ونبّه إلى أن قناة   النيل الأزرق ستسجله فيما تبثه لاحقاً كسهرة كاملة وذكر أن جماهير المريخ   تحب فريقها وحريصة  على المساهمة في نجاح المهرجان والترحيب باللاعبين  وقال: انطلاق نهائيات  أمم أفريقيا لن يحول دون حضور الجماهير وأقول: حتى  إذا انطلقت نهائيات كأس  العالم فإن جماهير المريخ ستحضر. 


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*نجوم الفرقة الحمراء يقدمون العزاء لأسرة محمود عبد العزيز

 قدم   لاعبو المريخ العزاء لأسرة الراحل محمود عبد العزيز مساء أمس بعد وصول   البعثة من مروي وكان مجلس المريخ قدم ايضاً العزاء لاسرة الراحل بحضور   العقيد عبد الرحمن الصادق المهدي مساعد رئيس الجمهورية ومعتمد بحري ومثّل   مجلس المريخ الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى الرئيس بالانابة وخالد شرف الدين   أمين الخزينة ومتوكل أحمد علي نائب السكرتير وتحدث الفريق عبد الله  عن  الراحل وأعلن نية المريخ تنظيم حفل تأبين له بدار النادي كما تحدث  ادريس  أحمد العقيد انابة عن أسرة الراحل وأكد معتمد بحري أن حكومة الولاية  تكفلت  بنفقات العزاء.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الظاهرة يتحدى الأسطورة في مهرجان المريخ

 ينظّم   المريخ في السابعة من مساء اليوم مهرجاناً ضخماً بالقلعة الحمراء  لاستقبال  اللاعبين الجدد وسيتم تكريم المجموعة التي انضمت إلى القلعة  الحمراء في  التسجيلات الأخيرة بالإضافة إلى الجهاز الفني وأكملت اللجنة  المنظمة  الترتيبات الخاصة بالمهرجان وأكدت أنها أعدت فقرات متنوعة وشائقة  وكان مجلس  إدارة نادي المريخ كوّن لجنة للمهرجان برئاسة الفريق فاروق حسن  محمد نور  وكوّنت بدورها العديد من اللجان وضعت تصوراتها وعقدت اجتماعات  مستمرة  وتوصلت إلى الصيغة النهائية للفقرات والمهرجان وينطلق المهرجان في  السابعة  ويستمر حتى التاسعة والنصف وتم تقديم الدعوة لرؤساء المريخ  السابقين  والأقطاب والرموز وقدامى اللاعبين ويُنتظر أن يُحظى المهرجان  بحضور جماهيري  لافت.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*فيصل العجب يقود هيثم مصطفى ويسلّمه علم المريخ


فقرة تكريم البرنس الأخيرة يحتفي   مجلس إدارة المريخ باللاعبين الجدد ووضعت اللجنة المنظمة تصوراً لكيفية   تكريم اللاعبين حيث سيتم تكريم الأجانب أولاً وسيبقى اللاعبون المكرمّون   داخل غرف الملابس وعندما يعلن المذيع الداخلي اسم اللاعب يتوجه أحد لاعبي   المريخ إلى غرفة الملابس حاملاً شعار الأحمر ويسلمّه إلى اللاعب المراد   تكريمه ويأتي اللاعبان معاً إلى أرضية الملعب وسيكون هناك أحد قدامى لاعبي   المريخ وسيسلّم بدوره قميصاً يحمل اسمه وإنجازاته للاعب الجديد ويتولى   فيصل العجب قائد الفرقة الحمراء مهمة تكريم هيثم مصطفى حيث يتوجه العجب إلى   غرفة الملابس ويسلّم هيثم مصطفى شعار المريخ ويحضر اللاعبان معاً إلى   أرضية الملعب حيث سيكون في انتظارهما كمال عبد الوهاب نجم المريخ الأسبق   وإبراهومة وسيسلم كمال عبد الوهاب قميصاً دُونّت عليه إنجازاته لهيثم مصطفى فيما يتولى سعيد السعودي مهمة الاحتفاء بعلاء الدين وسيرافقه من   غرفة الملابس إلى أرضية الملعب حيث يكرمه جمال أبوعنجة، فيما يرافق بلة   جابر ماكسيم ويكرّمه سليمان عبد القادر ويتكفل موسى الزومة بسليماني فيما   يكرّمه عاطف القوز إلى جانب عيسى صباح الخير وسيرافق رمضان عجب موانزا،   فيما يكرمه عادل أمين إلى جانب عوض الله الهوندا كما يرافق أحمد الباشا   مرتضى كبير ويكرّمه بشرى وهبة ومحسن عطا.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*فتح الأبواب أمام الجماهير في الثانية ظهراً
 قال   المهندس فياض إسماعيل عضو اللجنة المنظمة لمهرجان المريخ ومقرر اللجنة   المالية إن الترتيبات اكتملت للمهرجان وأفاد أن اللجان المختلفة وضعت   اللمسات الأخيرة مشيراً إلى أن التذاكر من فئة الألف جنيه نفدت بالكامل   فيما تبقت خمسون تذكرة من فئة المائتي جنيه ولفت إلى أن اللجنة المنظمة   قررت فتح الأبواب أمام الجماهير  في الثانية حتى يتمكن الجماهير من الدخول  في توقيت مناسب منعاً للتزاحم  وأوضح أن تذاكر المساطب الشعبية وشاخور  ستُطرح مبكراً.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الوالي راعي الحدث وعبد الرحمن الصادق المهدي ضيف الشرف
 أكدت   اللجنة المنظمة لمهرجان المريخ أن العقيد عبد الرحمن الصادق المهدي سيكون   ضيف شرف المهرجان وقالت إن جمال الوالي يرعى الحدث وذكر فياض إسماعيل عضو   اللجنة المنظمة لمهرجان المريخ أن مكتب العقيد عبد الرحمن الصادق المهدي  مساعد رئيس الجمهورية أكد حضوره المهرجان الليلة.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*اليوم مهرجان وداع الحوت واستقبال سيدا


ناديت عليك صحيت مزامير النغم.. شديت سواري مراكبي لي ريدك عشم الفرح يختلط بالحزن في ليلة استقبال النجوم.. وتكريم الدكتور للبرنس حديث الناس * (اتفضلي..   إذنك معاك.. فجّي المسامات وادخلي.. بكتب عليك.. حرف الغنا.. وبرسم معاك   مستقبلي.. مشروق بهمك لي سنين.. ناديت عليك.. صحيت مزامير النغم.. شديت   سواري مراكبي لي ريدك عشم.. صبرت في ليل الضنى.. وقدمت فيك جرح الألم.. يا   ريتو لو زمني العفيف بينا المسافات قصّرا.. تاني السنين صبحت سنين.. يا   غالية رجعت لي ورا.. ونشيل غناوينا الزمان.. يا نسمة يا غيمة وضرا.. يا   وعدي ليك كل النجيمات شارقة ليك.. قلبي العرف بيكي الهوى سلمتو ليك..   اتفضلي.. وأنا برضي لسه برضي بحن ليك.. بكتب عليك حرف الغنا.. وبرسم معاك   مستقبلي.. اتفضلي). * (عامل كيف.. يا الخضرت مواسم ريدي). *  مات  محمود وكان كثيرون يظنون أن خبر موته سيمر مثلما مرت أخبار وفاة غيره  ممن  سبقوه في مجال الفن وفاقوه عمراً، لكنهم دهشوا للحشود الجماهيرية  الضخمة  التي خفت لاستقبال الطائرة التي حملت جثمان الحوت في مطار الخرطوم. * فوجئوا بحجم جماهيرية الحوت العارمة بعد رحيله، وما علموا أن محبيه ظلوا ينافسون فريقي القمة في عددهم وشغفهم بالمحبوب. * أحبوا بساطته، وطيبته، وتواضعه الجم وفنه الراقي وصوته الرخيم. * تعلقوا به والتصق بهم، وعاشرهم، وخصص لهم وقته وكل فنه، فحملوه في شغاف القلوب. * غفر   (الحواتة) له زلاته حتى عندما كان يتأخر عليهم ويخلف الميعاد، وظلوا   يرفعون لافتات الحب في كل الظروف: (يخلف مواعيدو.. مكتوب علينا هواهو   ومصيرنا في إيدو)! * علاقتهم به غريبة وعجيبة.. وتنم عن وَلَهٍ فريد من نوعه. * يشبك لهم يديه بإشارة الحواتة الشهيرة فيجن جنونهم، ويخرجون عن طورهم. * يصعدون إليه في المسرح ويتعلقون به ويمزقون ثيابه فلا يضيق بهم. * يقتحمون داره ويحرمونه الراحة فلا يغضب منهم. * وعندما يعتلي بعض المعاقين منهم المسرح يستقبلهم ويجلس على الأرض ليغني لهم. * أحبوه وأخلصوا له وبادلهم حباً بحب. * و (الجان) عندهم لا يُعلى عليه. * التقوا على حبه وتصادقوا وتآخوا وكونوا (القروبات) في النت. * عندما مرض ولزم الفراش الأبيض حاصروا مستشفى رويال كير، وأقلقوا منام رجال الأمن. * بقي بعضهم في المستشفى ليل نهار، وظلوا ينامون على الرصيف سعياً للاطمئنان على صحة المحبوب. * يوم   أمس الأول تدافعوا بمئات الآلاف نحو مطار الخرطوم، تسوروا جدرانه بلا   استئذان، اقتحموا مدرج الهبوط، عطلوا حركة الطيران ورووا أسفلت المدرج   بالدموع. * بأمرهم تعطلت الحياة في الخرطوم يوم أمس الأول، وكان موضوعها الوحيد (محمود). * احتل الحواتة الشوارع.. وظل الحزن حاضراً في كل الشوارع والبيوت. * التحفوا السماء، وتمددوا في الثرى، وسرى أساهم مع الدماء في الأوردة، وطفح في مياه الشرب، وجرى مع مياه النيل واختلط بالشهيق والزفير. * خرجت الخرطوم في جوف الدجى لتقول وداعاً للحوت، وتقلبت (في عز الجمر) لتودع (قائد الأسطول). * لم   يكن محمود مجرد مؤدٍ ولا مطرب عادي يستمع إليه الناس بين الفينة والأخرى   ليسروا به عن نفوسهم، بل كان نبضاً لملايين المحبين ممن تعشوا فنه الجميل،   وتشبعوا بصوته الرخيم، فأصبح قرين الماء والهواء بالنسبة لهم. * ألهمت   لافتات جمهور الحوت الكتاب، فتناولوا عبارات الحب التي تحويها مراراً   وتكراراً: (ما بطيق لي غيرو أسمع.. الجان فنان إفريقيا الأول.. محمود في   القلب.. برتاح ليك.. أنا عن ريدك ما بتحول.. الريدة الريدة يا حبيب قلبي)   وغيرها من عبارات الحب التي ظلت تأخذ حيزاً في كل حفل للحوت. * تجاوز   الأسى الحدود، وأتتني من جوبا رسالة من صديقي إبراهام رياك سأفرد لها   حيزاً في هذا المقال ليعلم الناس مقام محمود ومكانته الكبيرة في نفوس أبناء   الجنوب ممن عشقوا فنه وتعلقوا به برغم مرارات السياسة وأهوال الحرب  وطوفان  الدماء النازفة. * رحل محمود عبد العزيز بجسده عنا، وسيظل حاضراً في ذاكرة شعب عظيم، يعرف كيف يحتفي برموزه وعباقرته وفنانيه. * شكراً لأهل السودان الذين احتفوا بالحوت حياً وأعزوه ميتاً. * شكراً حزيناً لمن عبروا عن شجنهم بالدموع، ورسموا أجمل صور الوفاء لمن جمّل لياليهم بأروع الألحان.  * شكراً لمن تناسوا معاناتهم من صروف الدهر وشظف العيش واعتصروا أحزانهم فطفحت على عيونهم دموع الدم. * شكراً لمن هجروا بيوتهم ومكاتبهم كي يقولوا وداعاً للحوت في ليلة الوداع الأخير. * (تبت منك.. تبت من ريدك كفى.. لا خطاوى الشوق بتوصل.. لا الأماني البينا صارت وارفة).

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*يوم المهرجان * كان   الفرح يسري في شرايين كل محبي الزعيم الذين ترقبوا سبت المهرجان بشوقٍ   شديد، وانتظروا لحظة اللقيا بمنتهى اللهفة، لكنه أفراحهم اختلطت بالحزن عقب   رحيل الحوت الذي تعلق قلبه بالمريخ، وظل يجاهر بحبه له ويفاخر بانتمائه   لدنيا النجوم.  * مسحة   الحزن على رحيل الحوت ستكون حاضرةً في الرد كاسل الذي نتوقع أن يشهد  اليوم  تدافعاً غير مسبوق لمتابعة فقرات المهرجان واستقبال النجوم الجدد  بقيادة  سيدا، وتكريم عاشق المريخ محمود، بعد أن قررت لجنة المهرجان تخصيص  أولى  الفقرات لتخليد ذكراه. * لو   كان محمود حياً لكان أول الحاضرين للرد كاسل اليوم، لأنه ظل حريصاً على  أن  يشارك في كل احتفالات المريخ مرتدياً الأحمر ورافعاً العلم الجميل، ولا   أدل على ذلك من حضوره اللافت في المهرجان الذي نظمه النادي في ختام العام   قبل الماضي احتفالاً بفوز المريخ بلقب الدوري الممتاز. * سيحمل جمهور المريخ صور الحوت، وستبث الإذاعة الداخلية أغنياته، وسيتم تكريم أسرته وستحمل الكأس المخصصة للفقرة الرئيسية اسمه الجميل. * لقد   طالب كثيرون بإلغاء المهرجان أو تأجيله حزناً على رحيل الحوت، لكن أهل   المريخ قرروا أن يستثمروا الحفل لتخليد ذكرى الفنان الكبير، وتأكيد ارتباط   المريخ به، وتجديد العهد معه. * فقرة تخليد ذكرى الحوت أهم من التقسيمة التي ستجمع منتخبي سيدو وسيدا. * لن ننساك يا حوتة. سيدا وسيد سيدا * وصلتني   الرسالة التالية من الحبيب نهاد حفيد الحاج عبد الرحمن شاخور الأب الروحي   للمريخ كتب فيها ما يلي: الأخ مزمل، هلا أفردت لأخيك مساحةً في عمودك   الفاخر العامر ذي الخمسة نجوم، إن فعلت ذلك فإنه لشرف عظيم أن يجري قلمي في   قمة ترنو إليها عيوننا كل يوم. * يا   صديقي الغالي مع نفحات المهرجان القلم صاح وعبّر، وللصفوة سطّر، على ورقٍ   أخضر، بحبر عنبر، شذاه أسكر، تحية سكر، وتعبيري قصّر، والصفوة كستر،  تستاهل  أكثر، وكيف لا، وهي في هذا اليوم المبارك، ترد الجميل للنبيل،  وتستقبل  سيدا، الدرة الجديدة في العقد الفريد. * ما أروع المتمكن سيدا، التمريرات يجيدها، والأمجاد يعيدها، والبينيات سيدا وسيد سيدا! * كل   نفسٍ توجد نصيبها، والمكتوب للعرضة شمال لابد أن تراه الصفوة، التي   ستتدافع اليوم زرافاتٍ ووحداناً، ومن كل فجٍ عميق، لترفد خزينة النادي   بالمال، الذي أصبح اللسان لمن أراد فصاحةً، والسلاح لمن أراد قتالاً،   والزينة لمن أراد جمالاً! * جمال..   ساكن الصفا، بحر الصفا، القامة الشامة التي منحت بعد المريخ بعداً آخر،  ما  زلنا نهرع إليها كلما تعذرت الرؤية، وضاعت معالم الطريق، وشب الحريق،   واستعصت الحلول، أفلا يحق اليوم أن نفرد بها الهامات، ونرفع القبعات، ونكثر   الدعوات، بأن يحفظه الكريم ذخراً للزعيم. * أحبابي في كوكب المريخ، وإخواني في درب النجمة، ليس منا من لم يوقع اليوم على دفتر الحضور. أخوك نهاد شاخور تعقيب * اختصر الحبيب نهاد الطريق، وأوضح وأبان. * بتذكرة   واحدة تستقبل الصفوة اليوم النجوم، وتعزي أنفسها في محمود، وتستقبل سيدا   ورفاقه الجدد، وتكرم الباشا بمناسبة اختياره في منتخب إفريقيا للعام 2012،   وتشاهد عقد النجوم المنظوم، قدامى وجدد، بقيادة سيدو وسيدا وكمال، وترد   الجميل لجمال، وترفع معنويات اللاعبين قبل الموسم الجديد، وتطمئن على   مستقبل المريخ بمتابعة (نجوم الغد) في فرق الرديف والشباب والناشئين، وتشهد   ضربة البداية لحل الأزمة المالية، وتساهم في رفد الخزينة الحمراء بالمال. * الدخول فرض عين، والحضور من عصراً بدري. * المهرجان عشرة في واحد يا حفيد شاخور. * حضور حفل التعارف مهم، واستضافة أحباب سيدا من أنصار العرضة الشمالية واجبة. رسالة من جنوب السودان * ذكرنا   أن طوفان الحزن على محمود تخطى الحدود، وتدليلاً على ذلك فقد وصلتني  رسالة  معبرة من صديقي إبراهام رياك (من جوبا) رثى فيها محمود وكتب ما يلي:  الأخ  العزيز مزمل، تحياتي لك، فجعنا أمس بنبأ رحيل الفنان محمود عبد  العزيز الذي  تردد أنه يعاني من ويلات مرض لعين، رفض أن يفارق جسده النحيل  رغم دعوات  الملايين من محبيه له بالشفاء والاهتمام الحكومي الذي وصل مرحلة  إرساله  بتوجيهات رئاسية الى الأردن، وقد قرأت مئات التعليقات من محبي فنه  الجميل  في السودان وكان اللافت التعليقات الحزينة التي صدرت من الجنوبيين  عبر  المنتديات والمواقع الاجتماعية خاصة مجموعات الفيسبوك وكلها جاءت  حزينة  ومتضامنة مع أسرة الراحل وأبنائه وكأن الراحل محمود   واحد من أبناء جنوب السودان وحتى في شوارع جوبا طغت المشاعر الحزينة على   كل شيء حيث كان معظم الناس في أسواق كونجوكونجو وجوبا وحي الثورة ومونيكي   حزينون في  مشهد نادر هدم الحواجز  الكثيرة التي تربط الشمال مع الجنوب.. ونعتقد  بالوضع الذي شاهدناه أمس  ستضطر الحكومة السودانية الى إجبار الجنوبيين أو  قل الحكومة كي (تفك  ارتباطها) مع الشمال.. وبعيداً من السياسة دعونا نقول  إن ما جعل الكثيرين  يتحسرون على رحيل محمود رغم أنه شارك مع الجيش السوداني  في آخر معركة بين  البلدين في منطقة (فانطاو) هو فنه الجميل، وصوته النادر  وأغانيه الصادقة  تجاه كل القضايا التي يخاطبها.  * لم   يكن محمود فناناً عادياً أمثال الكثيرين في تاريخ الفن السوداني،  وبالنسبة  لنا كان أول وآخر فنان في الجنوب والشمال أدخل أحياء مدينة جوبا  في  الأغنية السودانية، فقدم خدمة كبيرة للجنوبيين الآخرين الذين كانوا في  واو  وملكال وبانتيو وكل مدن جنوب السودان حيث عرف الكل قبل أن يأتون إلى  جوبا  (أطلع برة ومونيكي وكونجوكونجو) وقبل أيام سألني أحد أصدقائي سؤالاً  طريفاً  وهو يقول لماذا غنى محمود لنياكورين القريب وموقف ياي ولم يذكر حي  الثورة  رغم أنه الأكثر تحضراً لقربه من جامعة جوبا واكتظاظ شوارعه بالناس،  قلت له  إن ما تبقى مهمة سهلة وهي متروكة لفنانينا هنا، كنا نتمنى أن يزور  الراحل  محمود جنوب السودان بعد الاستقلال فنحن نعرف أن قلبه تجاه  الجنوبيين كان  طاهراً وأبيض، وكنا نعرف أكثر أنه  كان مضطراً ليذهب الى  فانطاو في منتصف  العام الماضي، زيارته لجوبا بعد الاستقلال كانت ستجعله أكثر   اقتناعاً أن الجنوبيين كانوا يريدون السلام والاستقرار وحياة حرة وكريمة   لا أكثر، وغير ذلك كان سيجعل الآخرين يقتنعون بأن رسالة الفن بليغة دائماً   وعابرة للحدود، وأعتقد إن المفهوم الأخير وصل الآن للكثيرين، فالمبدع   دائماً يتخطى الحدود ويكفي فى العام الماضي ما حدث لشيخ أفغاني عندما صدر   خبر كاذب يتحدث عن وفاة اللاعب الأرجنتيني ليونيل ميسي فكان أن حزن لدرجة   أنه شرع نصب خيمة عزاء قبل أن يتم تكذيب الخبر، ألا رحم الله الفنان محمود   عبد العزيز. أخوك إبراهام رياك.. جوبا

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*آخر الحقائق * مطلوب من كل الصفوة الحرص على حضور المهرجان. * يدعمون   ناديهم بالمال، ويحسنون استقبال سيدا وإخوانه، ويكرمون الباشا على نبوغه،   ويشهدون تكريم دكتور الكرة السودانية لسيدا ويشاركون في تخليد ذكرى الحوت. * نتوقع إلغاء الفقرات الغنائية أو تخصيصها لترديد أغنيات محمود. * أعلن عدد كبير من الأهلة رغبتهم في حضور المهرجان لمشاهدة قائدهم السابق. * لن تغيب الأعلام الزرقاء عن مدرجات إستاد المريخ اليوم. * سيأتون رافعين شعار (العشرة ما بتهون على الناس البعزوها). * ستتولى الصدى تكريم الباشا بمناسبة اختياره لمنتخب إفريقيا بمبادرة من قطب المريخ الشاب أبو عبيدة صاحب وكالة الوزير للإعلان. * سيمتلئ الإستاد بالجمهور، وستتزاحم القنوات الفضائية لبث الحدث الكبير. * مطلوب أقصى درجات الإتقان التنظيمي. * الحضور المبكر مهم لمتابعة مباراة رديف المريخ وفرقة الشباب التي قهرت شباب الهلال بثلاثة في مهرجان افتتاح إستاد كريمة. * واصل أحفاد سوق القش مسلسل تفوق المريخ في مباريات افتتاح الإستادات. * بلمسات سيدو وهمسات سيدا... الآهات ستغزو المدرجات! * أحسنوا التنظيم واجتهدوا لحفظ الأمن وجهزوا خزنة ود شرف الدين لاستقبال الملايين. * حذارِ من الفوضى والخرمجة. * أرض الملعب للمنظمين وليس غيرهم. * وعدد هؤلاء ينبغي أن يكون محدوداً. * نبهني   الدكتور مأمون عبد الرحمن مختار رئيس رابطة المريخ في الرياض على أن هتاف   (كمال لعاب يا هلالاب) انطلق في مايو 1973 عندما هزم المريخ بقيادة دكتور   الكرة السودانية الهلال بثلاثية نارية. * أحرز كمال هدفاً وصنع هدفين لزميله الفاضل سانتو، وبعد نهاية المباراة خرجت جماهير المريخ وهي تهتف (كمال لعاب يا هلالاب).  * اليوم تجدد جماهير المريخ الهتاف الجميل، وتحتفي بدكتور الكرة السودانية وهو يكرم سيدا. * الفارس   جمال أبو عنجة سيقدم علاء الدين يوسف، ويتولى الرمح الملتهب فتح الرحمن   سانتو والثعلب عصام الدحيش تقديم البلدوزر الجديد محمد موسى، وسيتولى   سليمان عبد القادر تكريم الكاميروني ماكسيم، وسيكرم المعلم بشرى وهبة   المعلم الجديد مرتضى كبير. * سيشمل التكريم البوروندي سليماني والزامبي جاكسون موانزا. * تكريم كمال عبد الوهاب لسيدا أهم فقرة في المهرجان. * فرحنا بفوز منتخب الإمارات بلقب خليجي 21. * أبناء زايد استحقوا الناموس. * ولا عزاء لأسود الرافدين. * الموهوب عمر عبد الرحمن نجم نجوم البطولة بلا منازع. * أفضلية الأبيض كانت ظاهرة منذ المباراة الأولى. * آخر خبر: تكريم الأسطورة للأسطورة.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*أربع دوريات شرطة لتأمين مهرجان الأحمر
 أفاد   المهندس فياض إسماعيل عضو اللجنة المنظمة لمهرجان المريخ أن هناك أربع   دوريات شرطة لتأمين المهرجان وقال إنهم يتوقعون حضوراً جماهيرياً غير مسبوق   مستبعداً أن يتأثر المهرجان بتزامنه مع افتتاح بطولة أمم أفريقيا ورحيل  محمود عبد العزيز وقال إن الجماهير ستأتي لمشاهدة اللاعبين الجدد والترحيب  بهم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب علي سنجه
مجهود كبير ورائع

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*بعثة المريخ تعود من مروي واللاعبون يتجمعون ظهر اليوم
 وصلت   بعثة المريخ من مروي مساء أمس وسجلت زيارة إلى أسرة الراحل محمود عبد   العزيز وقدمت واجب العزاء وكان المريخ أقام معسكراً تحضيرياً في مروي في   الفترة من السابع من الشهر الحالي وحتى الثامن عشر منه وتقرر أن يتجمع  اللاعبون في الثانية من بعد ظهر اليوم بفندق التاكا استعداداً للمشاركة في  المهرجان.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*جمال أبو عنجة يشيد بشباب المريخ
 أشاد   جمال أبوعنجة مدرب فريق شباب المريخ باللاعبين وقال إنهم قدموا أداءً   متميزاً أمام شباب الهلال أمس الأول في مهرجان افتتاح المدينة الرياضية   بكريمة وأوضح جمال أبوعنجة أن اللاعبين حققوا فوزاً مهماً على شباب الهلال   وحصلوا على كأس المناسبة ورأى أن الفريق يمكنه تقديم الأفضل في المرحلة   المقبلة فيما ذكر جندي نميري  مساعد المدرب أن حضور نجوم الفريق الأول كان  حافزاً للشباب للإجادة  والتفوق وأوضح خالد تاج السر إداري فريق الشباب أن  جمال أبوعنجة وجندي  نميري أعادا صياغة فريق الشباب وقال إن المجموعة التي  شاركت كلها من  العناصر الجديدة ونبّه إلى أن 90% من العناصر التي شاركت لم  تخض أي مباراة  مع فريق الشباب من قبل واعتبر أن الفريق الأول موعود  بعناصر متميزة.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الصدى تساهم في تكريم الباشا

تكرّم   الصدى أحمد الباشا نجم المريخ من خلال مهرجان الأحمر بالتضامن مع الوزير   للدعاية والاعلان وذلك بمناسبة اختياره ضمن منتخب أفريقيا.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*أمم أفريقيا تنطلق اليوم
 تنطلق   أمم أفريقيا مساء اليوم بجنوب أفريقيا وتُقام مباراتان في الافتتاح حيث   يلتقي المنتخب المضيف الرأس الأخضر في السابعة مساءً لحساب المجموعة الأولى   فيما يواجه المنتخب المغربي نظيره الأنغولي في التاسعة مساءً.. يذكر أن   منتخبنا فشل في الوصول إلى النهائيات بعد خسارته أمام المنتخب الإثيوبي 0/2   في مباراة الإياب بأديس أبابا وكان منتخبنا تفوق على نظيره الإثيوبي في  مباراة الذهاب 5/3.

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مجدي شمس الدين يشارك في اجتماعات المكتب التنفيذي للكاف
 يشارك   مجدي شمس الدين سكرتير الاتحاد العام في اجتماعات المكتب التنفيذي  للاتحاد  الأفريقي المتزامنة مع انطلاق بطولة أمم أفريقيا بجوهانسبيرج وكان  معتصم  جعفر رئيس الاتحاد غادر إلى جنوب أفريقيا للمشاركة في اجتماعات  اللجنة  المنظمة للبطولة وأشاد بالقرارات التي خرج بها الاجتماع وأكد أن  بطولة أمم  أفريقيا حدث مهم وقال إن  البطولة ستخرج بأفضل صورة مشيراً إلى  حرص اللجنة على دقة التنظيم وذكر أن  أمم أفريقيا واحدة من أهم البطولات  على مستوى العالم ومن الطبيعي أن تجد  اهتماماً كبيراً من الجميع.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الهلال يصل أديس أبابا ويتدرب
 وصلت   بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي الهلال إلى أديس أبابا في الخامسة والنصف من صباح   أمس وكان في استقبالها بعض موظفي السفارة والعقيد حسن محمد صالح مدير  العلاقات  العامة بالنادي وحلت بفندق بشلي في الثامنة والنصف ووفقاً لصفحة  الهلال  على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي فإن البعثة تناولت الإفطار وخلدت للنوم  ومن  المنتظر أن يكون الأزرق أدى تدريباً في الرابعة من عصر أمس وذكر خالد  بخيت  مدير الكرة أن جميع أفراد البعثة بخير.
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور علي سنجة
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر الاخ علي
*

----------

